# Need a good laugh? FAIL!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If anyone else needs a good laugh...I sure did!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Last but not least.....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Um... I don't get it. The pics aren't showing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok...thats better :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

...i don't get it....

ETA: I see them now!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can see them . I got a good kick out of the cat one with the mice LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Fwew! All better! Those were hilarious. The guy with the Sex for Dummies book. Nice. Maybe the sweet a$$ ponytail is interfering with his game... :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My favorite is the cat food...just out of reach...


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Nat those are Great!!
Thanks for a much needed laugh :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Those were great! The first one with the little boy....that is something I can totally see Evan (my 2 year old son) doing. I am still laughing! And, omg, the one with the frisbee dog....yikes!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah thanks for that, I really needed a good laugh as I'm absolutely beat after driving 1600 miles in the past 2 days. I really like the ones of the dogs missing the hoop, missing the ball and smashing into the tree. And the one of the Buckingham Palace Guard flat on his face, I bet the Queen was not amused!


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

I needed a chuckle,thanks.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Failblog.org is one of my favorite websites. Cracks me up almost every day.


----------



## trooperchick (Oct 11, 2010)

Too funny I like the Sex for dummies book. Oh and the dog mounting the wrong way may not be a fail LOL


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL I needed that laugh, thank you!


----------

